

Meditation = training for the game of life - erinfrey
https://medium.com/lift-research/de6d5ec7c530

======
pedalpete
This is pretty much just a big advertisement for a guided meditation site.

Having said that, I've been getting more and more interested in meditation as
I find myself regularly scattered and unable to focus, so I'm going to give it
a go.

